# NecroBones Halloween Haunting



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Well, I'll go ahead and post this, since I haven't done so here. 

I've given my site a face-lift over the last week, and started with some skeletal knight imagery in the 2006 section. My yard haunt is very very tiny right now, but understandably so, since there aren't any TOTers, and I don't have a yard. 

http://halloween.necrobones.com/


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

looking good, the knight theme as a lot of possibilities for various stage settings. Although the bones with the tombstones is my favorite, classic stuff.
Being new to this I have a question, is the "bag of bones" that I have seen a good choice or should I get the individual parts that I want. I'm looking for full size stuff.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah, the large bag from AAC/Bucky's is what I used to make the collapsed skeleton amongst the gravestones. I bought one of those (it included the skull, ribs, and more), plus I added a pair of arms and a pair of femurs in addition to parts from the bag. 

The bag has a lot more in it that was not in those pictures. It also includes some parts that are smaller in scale, but still look OK (a mini-femur still makes a good generic bone, for instance). 

I thought I'd be done with buying bones for a while, but I'm tempted to grab the next sale and get another large bag, and some more arms and skulls, to use for additional prop projects.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

thanks for the info, now all I need is a bigger budget for this stuff.


----------

